

How I Read Programming Books - ahmad19526
http://www.simplyahmazing.com/2013/01/how-i-read-programming-books.html

======
kriro
I do it a bit differently:

Read 0 is basically just thumbing through the book and absorbing its "natural
structure"

Read 1 is a regular cover to cover but oftentimes I only pick specific
chapters that looked interesting from R0. Important: With pencil and marker in
hand to highlight interesting stuff. I selectively pick examples and exercises
and work through them. At the same time I start building a mindmap on the
topic (I use FreeMind). If the language has a REPL I usually play around a bit
and copy/paste interesting building blocks into the map.

"Read" 2 is working through a bigish project I made up+additional internet
research. Always growing that mindmap.

~~~
ahmad19526
That's a really interesting way of reading a programming book. I think one
thing on the back of my mind w/my reading style is I want to know as much
about the language at any given time so that if I wanted to spin up quick code
to do something I don't have to research for it.

I also have this question in the background, if i was at an interview and I
had to use this language, am I fluent enough to get around w/access to search
things?

I'm going to download mind map and try your way of learning things, I may like
it more. It seems to be quicker.

------
thekoubaa
upvote

